# Jazz (It's that time of year)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Jazz have lost 3 out of the last 5 and 2 losses to bad teams. It's that time of year again. Slide it on down!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just thinking it is about that time of the year for you to crawl out of your whole and talk out your pie hole! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I was just thinking it is about that time of the year for you to crawl out of your whole and talk out your pie hole! 8) :mrgreen:


 -/O_-


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Boy, I ask the hard questions and you respond like that jerk coach the Utes have (Broylen). Somebody has to ask the hard questions.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Would love to argue the point but history has proven exactly what you say. Just like Denver in the NFL. Oh well, at least the playoffs won't interfere with some great springtime fishing!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Boy, I ask the hard questions and you respond like that jerk coach the Utes have (Broylen). Somebody has to ask the hard questions.


You mean you crawl out of your hole, when the Jazz go on a three game slide and how is that hard questions, it is more of an observation. I may just have to start calling you Mr. Obvious, for stating what has just happened. Second where were you when they were on theire big run? Second of all I wasn't being a jerk, I was being funny, but now I am being an ass! :shock: 8) :lol: :wink: I agree that Jazz tend to choke, but using your words you like to be a jerk about it. :^8^:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

DON'T FEED THE TROLL! -^|^-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey HighNDry, not sure if you heard, but the Jazz beat Phoenix last night on national TV...IN Phoenix. Not a bad win, considering the Jazz trailed for 95% of the game, and Suns have one of the best home records in the league. In fact, I'd say the victory was pretty CLUTCH! 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup It's that time of year. When alot more is riding on each game .Players are getting and playing hurt. Games get tuffer to win as the season goes on and playoff gets closer . Its not just the jazz every team has there ups and downs. I have to hand it to the jazz. With not many changes in the off season I did'nt think they would of had much success this year .


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Saw that they beat the Suns on national TV now if they can just pull their heads out and win the "easy" teams when they are not on national TV. That to me would say something about this team.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Saw that they beat the Suns on national TV now if they can just pull their heads out and win the "easy" teams when they are not on national TV. That to me would say something about this team.


Possibly the smartest and most impartial perspective I have heard you give regarding the Jazz. Very good work!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Saw that they beat the Suns on national TV now if they can just pull their heads out and win the "easy" teams when they are not on national TV. That to me would say something about this team.


Tonight's game:
-Played Clippers ("easy" team)
-Not on national TV
-Won by 22

Sounds like that win perfectly fits the mold you described above.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Now, if they can continue to put together a string of wins to teams like the Clips, and the other "inferior" teams, maybe they'll get some respect from guys like HND. Then again, hell might freeze over before HND shows them respect! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Actually, I have to eat a little crow. I predicted at the first of the season that they would not make the playoffs with all the Boozer drama. But they have had a great season other than the two or three losses that just don't make sense--like the Timberwolves??? Anyway, They deserve my props.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Actually, I have to eat a little crow. I predicted at the first of the season that they would not make the playoffs with all the Boozer drama. But they have had a great season other than the two or three losses that just don't make sense--like the Timberwolves??? Anyway, They deserve my props.


Me too!!!!Boozer was dead weight. He has been more motivaded this year for some reason. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> He has been more motivaded this year for some reason. :roll:


Because he showing the other team what he can do.So they will want to pick him on after the season is all over.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Contract year for Boozer. He is playing great ball right now, and much to my surprise is uninjured. Would never have believed he could make it through this much season with only a few minor setbacks. It will certainly be an interesting off season, but personally I don't see him in a Jazz uniform next year. My bet is Miami. Can't fault him for working harder for a new contract. All the players do it in the final year of their existing contract. Look at Millsap and Memo last year. Although I think it was an option year for Memo he knew if he played well it would motivate the Jazz to extend him for more money. He however has played great the last three and I really hope it continues. I wouldn't mind eating a big plate of crow if the Jazz finish strong after my earlier comments!


----------

